# Phantom or 350QX owners?



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Where's my multi rotor flyers at? I have a love hate relationship with my new hobby. Being a complete novice, I purchased a 350QX w/GoPro 7 months ago and am hooked! A couple of weeks ago I decided to add a Phamtom 2 w/zenmuse gimbal and FPV to my ariel video fleet. 
The Phantom is awesome (when working properly), but find myself getting frustrated with it. 
I am in the woodlands area and would like to fly with fellow 2coolers. Who want to join me?


----------



## WestForkKnives (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in Conroe and I'm always open to flying. I have a Y6 Autopiloted Drone which turns out some awesome video.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Phantom v1 and Phantom 2 Vision flyer here. Video is OK, but waiting on my Dronexpert gimbal to see improvement with the Vision. Fun to fly still though.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sunday's flight. Screen capture with iPad(tried using iPad instead of iPhone), and not actual camera photo, so, low quality.


----------



## WestForkKnives (Jul 2, 2010)

Pretty neat. We did a 3 mile mission this past weekend, lost radio signal for 3 minutes. It's like being on the dark side of the moon while it's gone on a autopiloted mission.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

WestForkKnives said:


> Pretty neat. We did a 3 mile mission this past weekend, lost radio signal for 3 minutes. It's like being on the dark side of the moon while it's gone on a autopiloted mission.


Scary!!!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I just started last month at a large hobby store chain in Dallas, we deal with quads. helis. trains, rc cars and boats etc. and have some really knowledgeable folk working with me. I am working on getting the owner to be a sponsor on 2cool. Send me a pm and I will try to get an answer to your questions. Rick


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

gregtx said:


> Where's my multi rotor flyers at? I have a love hate relationship with my new hobby. Being a complete novice, I purchased a 350QX w/GoPro 7 months ago and am hooked! A couple of weeks ago I decided to add a Phamtom 2 w/zenmuse gimbal and FPV to my ariel video fleet.
> The Phantom is awesome (when working properly), but find myself getting frustrated with it.
> I am in the woodlands area and would like to fly with fellow 2coolers. Who want to join me?


What were some of the main causes for your frustration?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Sunday's flight. Screen capture with iPad(tried using iPad instead of iPhone), and not actual camera photo, so, low quality.


Can you please what kind of set up you are using?
Thinking about upgrading to a Phantom from my Blade.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I don't have a phantom but I really like my tarot 650.










FPV display


----------



## squirrellman (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Greg. I just bought a 350QX a couple of weeks ago and just learning it. So addicting. I live in Spring / Tomball so once I get good I'd definitely like to meet up!


----------

